# Is there good public area to bowhunt around Williston.



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

Does anyone know about the Williston area for bowhunting, or any areas in NW, ND? I'm new to NW ND and am in Crosby. There seems to be a lot of PLOTS land up here but nothing I would say I can bowhunt from the ground around with any luck for a big buck.

I'm thinking of trying the L&C WMA around Williston. Is anyone familiar with this area.

All the hunting I have done in ND has been in units 4C and 4D, above and below Bellfield. There are lots of nice Muleys in there but I saw few Whitetails. I would like to hunt a little closer to home.

Well, I hope you guys can help.

Del


----------

